# Lesser or Greater Amberjack?



## almo100

Is this a lesser or greater amberjack and how can you tell?


----------



## PJIII

Wish I knew!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Gill rakes. Count em.


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## Chris V

I would have to say young greater AJ


----------



## Scruggspc

Greater no doubt black line from back of eye to front of dorsal. Lesser aj black line from eye to about 1-3 inches in front of dorsal fin depending on size


----------



## Xpac

I struggled with this too and i always let them go. Also read that they're very rare in the N. Gulf. Definitely not worth getting a ticket.


----------



## almo100

Thanks for all the responses. I guess sending them back is the best practice. Seems like counting the gill rakes on a fish that never stops fighting without hurting it further is an exercise in futility. 

Heck that fish there wouldn't stop long enough to let me get the hook out while he was crapping all over my shorts.


----------



## Jason

Baby AJ, only other would be a Almaco (Misspelled?) and it aint that.....

Here are a couple comparrison pics!!!!

Almaco looks like a football short and stockey.....:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch

almo100 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I guess sending them back is the best practice. Seems like counting the gill rakes on a fish that never stops fighting without hurting it further is an exercise in futility.
> 
> Heck that fish there wouldn't stop long enough to let me get the hook out while he was crapping all over my shorts.


Generally the smaller ones get put in the boat faster and they are still very energetic, A larger one would be tired when he got to the boat. You will too.

But you will know a larger one is a Greater so there's really no need to count. But if you you do ever just have to know, That is one of the distinguishing features.

Don't know what you can do bout being shat on though. Maybe stick a finger in it's ass. :laughing::laughing: 

That'll probablly settle it down too!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn

I would say a Greater Aj. We do have some Lessers in the Northern Gulf but if my memory serves me right, I don't think I have ever caught one in less than 400 foot of water. Most of mine(which is not many) come from 5, 6, and 700 foot of water. Lessers like the really deep water. Rudderfish, Almaco, and greaters are all caught in 400 foot or less. Keep in mind, they have tails and go where they want, so Nothing is Always.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

I know this thread is older and I don't mean to stir any shit. However, with that said, I have seen more than one guide on the panhandle box these short Greater AJ's and call them Amberines. We have also caught them in abundance so I set about to find out for myself and I started counting gill rakers. Did this on about 15-20 fish at about 3 different spots and you guessed it, all Greater AJ. :whistling:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Anybody heard of an Amberine???


----------



## JoeyWelch

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Anybody heard of an Amberine???


I've heard the stories and seen a couple boats that called them that but to the best of my knowledge,.. They don't exist. Just an excuse to keep a small Aj.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

jlw1972 said:


> I've heard the stories and seen a couple boats that called them that but to the best of my knowledge,.. They don't exist. Just an excuse to keep a small Aj.


My point exactly. No one that I know of on this forum has posted any pics but the evidence is out there and lots of it.


----------

